# Char import aus der armory



## nefer (25. Juli 2007)

weil ich konstant vergess meine chars mit hilfe von blasc raufzuspielen is mir die idee gekommen die möglichkeit zu schaffen charaktere aus der armory von blizz zu importieren. einfach charname und realm angeben und flugs kann man die daten auslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

nefer schrieb:


> weil ich konstant vergess meine chars mit hilfe von blasc raufzuspielen is mir die idee gekommen die möglichkeit zu schaffen charaktere aus der armory von blizz zu importieren. einfach charname und realm angeben und flugs kann man die daten auslesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu,

eigentlich eine gute Idee aber:
1. Es gäbe unter Umständen würde die Verbindung mit den mybuffed-Profilen 
2. Nicht jeder Benutzer möchte seine Profile auch veröffentlichen - Klar sind die Daten frei verfügbar, aber wir überlassen die Entscheidung, wer was anzeigen möchte Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (25. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> eigentlich eine gute Idee aber:
> 1. Es gäbe unter Umständen würde die Verbindung mit den mybuffed-Profilen
> ...



hmm 2. versteh ich nicht ganz- ich möcht einfach eine funktion mit dem ich meinen char aus der armory nach buffed übertragen kann. so in etwa:

charname:
realm:
[importieren/updaten]


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

nefer schrieb:


> hmm 2. versteh ich nicht ganz- ich möcht einfach eine funktion mit dem ich meinen char aus der armory nach buffed übertragen kann. so in etwa:
> 
> charname:
> realm:
> [importieren/updaten]



Wäre möglich - aber wir können so nicht überprüfen, ob die übertragenen Charaktere wirklich dir gehören.


----------



## Nalumis (25. Juli 2007)

Wenn ein buffed.de-Account mit zugehörigen Charakteren vorhanden ist (weil BLASC einmal benutzt wurde), könnt Ihr das überprüfen. (Ich benötige die Importfunktion trotzdem nicht, der Updater läuft ja mittlerweile zuverlässig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Konin (25. Juli 2007)

Zudem würde das BLASC ja fast überflüssig machen und es wird ja gerade versucht auf selbigem kostenpflichtige Mehrwerte aufzubauen.


----------



## Treenael (25. Juli 2007)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ob man seine Daten aus der Armory einfach irgendwie raus ziehen kann und somit möglicherweise auf der eigenen Homepage einbinden könnte...
Weiß da einer vielleicht mehr...


----------



## nefer (26. Juli 2007)

Treenael schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, ob man seine Daten aus der Armory einfach irgendwie raus ziehen kann und somit möglicherweise auf der eigenen Homepage einbinden könnte...
> Weiß da einer vielleicht mehr...



ja kann man- liegen glaub ich in xml vor.

mmo champion hostet jetz anitarcs armory tools link der wertet da verschiedene daten aus der armory aus.



ZAM schrieb:


> Wäre möglich - aber wir können so nicht überprüfen, ob die übertragenen Charaktere wirklich dir gehören.



naja find ich jetz nicht so tragisch. was würds bringen sich den char von jemand anderem zu krallen?


----------



## Konin (26. Juli 2007)

Jo, kann man gut. Brauchst halt blos einen XML-Handler in der von dir bevorzugten Scriptsprache.

Die Daten kommen wie oben erwähnt nämlich als XML von Blizzard. Mit der URL 

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...YY&n=ZZZZZZ

kannste dir jede Menge Daten abrufen. Wobei du bei YYYYYY dein Realm und bei ZZZZZZ den gewünschen Charnamen (auf genaue Schreibweise achten!) einträgst.

Könnte man sicher auch leicht sein buffed-Profil mit aktualisieren, aber dann stellt sich sicher bald die Frage, wozu man das BLASC-Addon noch braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cijia (26. Juli 2007)

Leider versteckt Blizzard die Itemdaten irgendwie, das man sie nciht auslesen kann... zuminist hab ich keine Möglichkeit bisher gefunden. (Meine die Daten der Items direkt (Särke, Ausdauer,...))


----------



## nefer (26. Juli 2007)

Cijia schrieb:


> Leider versteckt Blizzard die Itemdaten irgendwie, das man sie nciht auslesen kann... zuminist hab ich keine Möglichkeit bisher gefunden. (Meine die Daten der Items direkt (Särke, Ausdauer,...))



müsste man sich ansehen was passiert wenn man mit der maus über ein item fährt- irgendwoher muss ja der browser auch die info bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär aber sicher definitiv interessant


----------



## Konin (26. Juli 2007)

Die Item-IDs stehen ja z.B. in der obigen XML-Datei. Mit denen kannst du weiterarbeiten.

Z.B. hiermit: http://armory.wow-europe.com/item-info.xml?i=ZZZZZZ

Trage bei ZZZZZZ die gewünschte ItemID ein und du erhälst Daten wie z.B. Itemlevel, wird-entzaubert-zu, bekommt-man-durch-folgende-Quest usw

Detailiertete (Set-) Boni des Items liefert schlussendlich folgendes XML:

http://armory.wow-europe.com/item-tooltip.xml?i=ZZZZZZ

Dort steht dann sowas wie +Stärke usw.


----------



## Treenael (27. Juli 2007)

Klingt interessant...
Das muss ich mir mal anschauen....
Hat jemand ein Tipp oder einen Seite wo man sich da rein lesen kann, wie ich die Daten per zB PHP auslese und verarbeite?


----------



## Konin (27. Juli 2007)

Treenael schrieb:


> Klingt interessant...
> Das muss ich mir mal anschauen....
> Hat jemand ein Tipp oder einen Seite wo man sich da rein lesen kann, wie ich die Daten per zB PHP auslese und verarbeite?



Falls dein Webspace bereits PHP5 kann, ist es sehr einfach. Dort ist die Bibliothek SimpleXML integriert. Google am besten mal danach.

Unter PHP4 gibt es natürlich auch Möglichkeiten: Expat


----------



## Cijia (27. Juli 2007)

Konin schrieb:


> Detailiertete (Set-) Boni des Items liefert schlussendlich folgendes XML:
> 
> http://armory.wow-europe.com/item-tooltip.xml?i=ZZZZZZ
> 
> Dort steht dann sowas wie +Stärke usw.


Hey Danke, das hab ich gesucht


----------



## Treenael (30. Juli 2007)

Konin schrieb:


> Falls dein Webspace bereits PHP5 kann, ist es sehr einfach. Dort ist die Bibliothek SimpleXML integriert. Google am besten mal danach.
> 
> Unter PHP4 gibt es natürlich auch Möglichkeiten: Expat


Super, Danke.
Zwar steht mir momentan nur PHP4 zur Verfügung, aber der Server soll wohl heute nacht noch umgestellt werden, so dass ich mich in der kommenden Woche damit einmal beschäftigen werde.


----------



## Ellesar1 (30. Juli 2007)

*zu 1. uh whine es wollens nicht alle vielleicht*

- Man könnte das auch einfach so machen wie bei Xfire, dass man auf der Seite den Namen, den Realm und den Kontinent angibt, WENN MAN WILL. Erst danach werden die Infos aus der Armory geholt!

*Probleme*

Die einzigen Probleme, die es geben würde, wären:

- Rezepte: die müssten immer noch über blasc profiler aktualisiert werden
- Sinnfrei: spielt doch keine Rolle obs jetzt hier dargestellt wird oder auf armory. es sind ja die selben daten! (und wer zu faul ist zum uploaden der daten wird die rezepte auf buffed auch nicht aktuell halten können)
*- BLASCProfiler: der profiler, welcher zur zeit auch für die ganze blasc-datenbank zuständig ist, verliert dann an benutzern, da man ihn nicht mehr brauchen würde für ein blasc-profil*. und das scheint hier wohl der hauptgrund zu sein


----------

